# Comment trouver l'ID de son Mac ?



## lmrsaigon (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
voulant m'inscrire à TeamViewer, on me demande de rentrer l'  ID du Mac sur l' iPhone.
Mais où trouve-t-on cet  ID  ???
Merci !!!


----------



## boninmi (23 Mars 2011)

Probablement

Pomme -> A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'info -> Matériel (cliquer sur ce mot)

après, je ne sais pas si on te demande le numéro de série système ou l'UUID matériel.


----------



## daffyb (23 Mars 2011)

lmrsaigon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> voulant m'inscrire à TeamViewer, on me demande de rentrer l'  ID du Mac sur l' iPhone.
> Mais où trouve-t-on cet  ID  ???
> Merci !!!



quand tu lances TeamViewer l'ID s'affiche
On déménage, c'est pas ici qu'on traite les "autres" logiciels

----------------------
Note du modérateur local (Aliboron en l'occurrence) : 
Ben oui, mais ce n'est pas ici non plus : il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop _(on va finir par arriver à bon port)_ !!!


----------

